# Oscars 2011



## Mandalorianer (26 Feb. 2011)

*Oscars 2011: Am Sonntag werden die Academy Awards verliehen​**

Die 83. Academy Awards werden am kommenden Sonntag verliehen. 

Gastgeber der berühmten Preisverleihung sind dieses Jahr Anne Hathaway und James Franco.​*

Es ist wieder soweit: Die Oscars werden am Wochenende in Los Angeles verliehen! Die diesjährigen Gastgeber, die Schauspieler James Franco und Anne Hathaway, haben beide ein Ass im Ärmel. Während James Franco nicht nur moderiert, sondern gleichzeitig auch für den Award in der Kategorie „Best Actor“ nominiert ist, wird Anne Hathaway mit ihren 28 Jahren die jüngste Moderatorin in der Geschichte der Oscars sein. Für beide wird es also ein besonders wichtiger Abend.

Alle sind gespannt: Wer wird das schönste Kleid tragen? Wird „The King’s Speech“ den Film „The Social Network“ in der Kategorie „Best Picture“ schlagen? Wird James Franco wohl den Oscar für den besten Hauptdarsteller gewinnen, oder nimmt den Favorit Colin Firth mit nach Hause? Bereits im Jahr 1959 hat ein Moderator auch den Preis für den besten männlichen Hauptdarsteller gewonnen. Dabei handelt es sich um David Niven, der den Award für seine Rolle in „Seperate Tables“ gewann. In der Oscar-Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag werden wir Antworten auf all diese Fragen bekommen.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

